# Array ändern in der Visualisierung (codesys 2.3.x.x)



## KingHelmer (3 Mai 2013)

Hallöchen,

ja es gibt einen Riesenhaufen anderer Themen zu Arrays, aber alle unterscheiden sich eben leicht zu meinem kleinen Problem 

Folgendes:

ICh habe das Array "ab_ReferenceAddressesDALI" erstellt, welches für die Gruppen 1-16 jeweils eine Adresse von 0-64 beinhalten soll.

Soweit, sogut: ab_ReferenceAddressesDALI : ARRAY [1..16] OF BYTE;

Initialisiert wird so aufsteigend von 1-16, was soweit ok ist. Ich will alle Werte in meiner Service-Visualisierung eintragen.
Dafür habe ich eine Tabelle erstellt und lasse mir das Array dort anzeigen.

Ich kann allerdings nichts ändern!

Das Array ist als VAR_GLOBAL RETAIN deklariert.

Kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Grüße Florian


----------



## Vorwärts (3 Mai 2013)

Hallo Florian

Versuch mal mit ARRAY [0..15] OF BYTE. Hatte auch mal das Problem, dass ich die Tabelle in der Visu nicht ändern konnte- allerding bei einem mehrdemensionalem Array.


Gruß
Eduard


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eben von [0..16] versucht, es funktioniert aber auch nicht.
Es gab hier schonmal einen ähnlichen Beitrag, indem gesagt wurde, dass man versuchen soll, mit 0 anzufangen.

Funktioniert leider auch nicht :neutral:


----------



## Ghosty (3 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ist in deiner Tabelle die "Eingabefunktion" aktiviert?
Schau mal unter "Tabelle Konfigurieren -> Spalten -> Ausgewählte Spalten". Dort sollte deine Array Variable enthalten sein. In  deinem Fall wohl "ab_ReferenceAddressesDALI".
Wenn du mit Doppelklick darauf gehst, öffnet sich das Fenster "Spalten konfigurieren". Dort gibt es "Template bearbeiten". Wenn du darauf gehst öffnet sich das Fenster "Element konfigurieren". Unter "Eingabe" muss ein Haken bei "Text Eingabe der Variable Textausgabe" gesetzt sein.
Wenn dieser Haken nicht gesetzt ist, können keine Eingaben in dieser Spalte gemacht werden.

Gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (4 Mai 2013)

Hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Vielen Dank!

Kann man ja auch nicht wissen, dass man auf die ausgewählten Spalten noch doppelklicken kann (zumindest wenn man sich nicht alles dazu vorher in der doku durchliest).

Grüße, 

Florian


----------

